# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  atiny2313 help!!

## janys

Kā var uzprogrammēt mikrokontrolieri lai darbotos kodu atslēga uz divām pogām. http://www.ecircuitslab.com/2012/02/...ital-lock.html

----------


## JDat

Jānovelk līdzi nākošais .hex fails un ar programmatoru jāiedzen kontrolierī iekšā.

Ko tieši palīdzēt?
Atrast .hex failu? Nekā nebija! Pats rēģistrējies un velc nost.
Vajag programmatorus? Apmēram tāds, neizmēģināts, bet lēts variants: http://ospa.arvat.org/microcontrolle...ramming-tools/

----------


## janys

vai tad darbosies ??

----------


## janys

Kur tad ņemt to programmiņu es tak nezinu to programmēšanu???

----------


## zzz

No googles izbanojushi un skolinjaa lasiishanaa un anglenee bija divniecinji?

http://www.elektor.com/magazines/200...k.985797.lynkx

Rekur tavs softs.

----------


## JDat

Tātad zzz, pateica priekšā kur atrast .hex failiņu. Tālāk atliek tikai darīša. Jānopērk detaļas jāsalodē shēmiņa. Tad vēl jāsalodē programmators. Jāmāk pieslēgt pie programmatora mikrokontrolieris. Jāieprogrammē mikrokontrolieris. Tur ir nodarbe visās ziemassvētku brīvdienām. Galvenais paspēt sagādāt detaļas kamēr veikali vēl strādā. Vispār ieteicams izlasīt kādu grāmatiņu par to kā strādā mikrokontrolieris. Manā grāmatiņā bija arī stāstīts kā saslēgt un ierakstīt .hex failu mikrokontrolierī. Bija rakstīts arī par kodu atslēgu, kurai ir 12 pogas. Nu tā itkā tas tiešām būtu seifs. Tā ka cīnās. Vajadzēs vēl daudz mācīties internetā lai kaut kas sanāktu.

----------


## janys

Nju es visu esmu iegādājies jau salodēju nu bet tajā mājas lapā nevaru dabūt to softwari kaut kas tur nejiet varbūt tapēc ka ir vēls pusnakts.

----------


## JDat

Kas tev tur neiet? Kas tev tur nav skaidrs? Tev jau pusnakts iestājās? Un vispār. Kur ir tā projektiņa pimpublicējums? Kurā vietā? Man likās ka sadabūt .hex failu ir tas vienkāršākais visā tajā procesā... Par cik jau esmu tur reģistrējies, tad nopumpēt failiņu man nebija nekādu problēmu.

----------


## janys

Nevar atrast datubāze manu ēpastu rāda tādu paziņojumu es jau registrējos bet nekā.

----------


## JDat

Nu tad nekā. Būs jācīnās, kamēr iznāks piereģistrēties un tikt pie failiņa.

----------


## janys

Vai ir kādā anlogā shēma uz divām pogām???

----------


## janys

labi es atradu vēl vienu uz PIC16F628 cerams to nevajag programmēt /??

----------


## janys

Googleē vēl atradu par antiny2313 tur arī ir programmas kodi tur es nekā nesaprotu. -  http://radioded.ru/skhema-na-mikroko.../kodovyy-zamok

----------


## JDat

Vajag programmēt. Musdienās daļa no elektronikas ir atkarīga ne tikai no shēmiņas, bet gan arī no programmas, kura tur iekšā ierakstīta.

Tev tiešām gŗuti saprast ka mikrokontorlis bez programmas neko nedara? Vai arī gribās banānu norauties?

----------


## janys

labi es sapratu kas jādara man vajag fuse bit programmiņu kur tādu var dabūt pa velti ????

----------


## JDat

Janys! Pastāsti man kas ir fuse bit? Nu tā saviem vārdiem...

----------


## habitbraker

JDat, Vinjsh tak tikai troljojas. Neko vinjsh taapat neuztaisiis. Vai tad neesi ieveerojis pa visu sho laiku?

----------


## JDat

Par trollingu piekrūtu. Praktiski katrs posts norāda uz trollingu, bet... man bija tāda klusa cerība ka jamais tiešām nav apdavināts domāšanu ar MCU lietās un ir 12 gadus jauns kadrs. Tāpēc es sakodu zobus uz trollingu un centos palīdzēt. Redzēs ko jamais atbildēs. Būtu laiks, varētu drukāt paladziņus par MCU pamatiem speciāli priekš janys, bet vai tas ir to vērts?

----------


## Delfins

EpicEpis variants, prot angliski lasīt, izvilkt kaut kādus terminus.
Lai ņem Ardu un spēlējas. Uz tievo galu - programmējamo Lego.

----------


## JDat

Delfīn! FAIL! Nu nebūs janys programmētājs! Jamam vajag iešūt gatavu programmu iekš MCU un salodēt shemočku pēc parauga, nevis mācīties programmēšanu.

----------


## Epis

nevaig tā uzreiz norakstīt cilvēku, lai mēgina un rīkojās. galvenais ka vispār kautko dara un ir griba, motivācija ko darīt, jo cik ta reāli latvijā ir tādi kas kautko grib darīt? 

janys tev vaig nokačāt avr studio softu no atmel lapas un palasīt tur pamācibas kā programmējās tie mcu. tas nekas ka uzreiz neko no mcu nesaproti, tā ir visiem kas mācās un tikai ar laiku nāk tā izpratne un zināšanas. + šīs lietas prasa laiku, tā uz fikso nekas tur nesanāks.

----------


## JDat

Epis!  Jau uzkostruēji starta laukumu raķetei kura tevi aiznesīs prom no pasaules gala?

Kāds tur AVR studio? Jāuzgooglē primitīvs paralēlā porta programmators un softs, kas nāk līdzi. Norakstu? Tur pietika jautrības un dumuma citos postos. Kaut vai ta ka nevarēja tik pie prošivkas (.hex faila) piekš ši projektiņa... Tas ir piedadams ja janys ir 12 gadu vecs, bet tad sākās jautājumi par FUES... Es saprotu ka FUSES dažiem ir kā ķiniešu ābece, bet... Ja nav programmatora un nav iešūts .hex, tad kāda jēga no FUSES?

AVR studio te nu ne kādīgi nepalīdzēs. Nevajag lieki p**st prātu. Mļē!

----------


## Epis

> Googleē vēl atradu par antiny2313 tur arī ir programmas kodi tur es nekā nesaprotu. -  http://radioded.ru/skhema-na-mikroko.../kodovyy-zamok


 karoči fuse bitus var arī neprogrammēt jo defaultā attiny2313 laidzētu iet no iekšējā pulksteņa (oscilāotra) bet tajā shēmā ir redzams ārējais un noteikti ka viņi tur ar tiem fuze bitiem uzstāda tā pulksteņa parametrus, tākā ja seko tai shēmai tā kā tajā linka logā ir tie fuze biti jāuzstāda, bet vispār ja būsi palaidis to ponuProg programmātoru un čipu kompis atpazīs, ta tos fuze bitus uzlikt ir sīkums, tākā tajā bildē pāris ķekšu saspiešanas jautājums, tikai tas jādara vispirms pirms liec iekšā to programmu, un čipam jābūt tajā shēmā.
fuse bitu uzlikšana būs mazākā no problēmām.

----------


## Epis

> Epis!  Jau uzkostruēji starta laukumu raķetei kura tevi aiznesīs prom no pasaules gala?
> 
> Kāds tur AVR studio? Jāuzgooglē primitīvs paralēlā porta programmators un softs, kas nāk līdzi. Norakstu? Tur pietika jautrības un dumuma citos postos. Kaut vai ta ka nevarēja tik pie prošivkas (.hex faila) piekš ši projektiņa... Tas ir piedadams ja janys ir 12 gadu vecs, bet tad sākās jautājumi par FUES... Es saprotu ka FUSES dažiem ir kā ķiniešu ābece, bet... Ja nav programmatora un nav iešūts .hex, tad kāda jēga no FUSES?
> 
> AVR studio te nu ne kādīgi nepalīdzēs. Nevajag lieki p**st prātu. Mļē!


 nu kas tas tāds ?  kultūras līmenis kā mazam bērnam.

----------


## JDat

FUZEbits un PONUPROG ir štelle... Nenoliedzami, Epīt! Piekrītu. Parasti tādiem iesādējiem jau ir pateikts ko jāuzstāda iekš FUSEbits un miers. Kas ko kā tāpat dažiem nav lemts saprast... Un nevajag arī.

----------


## JDat

Kas svarīgāks? Tehniskā problēmas atrisināsana vai kultūras līmenis? lepojies cik gribi ar savu kultūru, kā biji tehnisks idejots tā paliksi...

----------


## Epis

> Kas svarīgāks? Tehniskā problēmas atrisināsana vai kultūras līmenis? lepojies cik gribi ar savu kultūru, kā biji tehnisks idejots tā paliksi...


 a kā tu zini ka es esu tehnisks ideots ?
man liekās ka te kādam baigi skauž   ::

----------


## JDat

Par ko skauž? Par nodarbošanos ar muļķibām? Kā tad. Ka tik ne tā...

Vai vari paskaidrot pilnīgam iesācējam par to kā FUSES salikt iekš AVR studio? Uz priekšu! Kas tas ir, ko tas nozīmē. Kadas var būt negarīvās sekas ja nepareizi saliek. Ko jāspiež un kur jāraksta konkrētā projekta ietvaros. Jā salodēt programmatoru ar pasīvām detaļām, lai jamais strādātu ar AVR Studio? Tu vispār domā globāli? Vari paskatīeties uz problēmu no iesācēja viedokļa? Nē, nu tad klusē aizkrāsnē nevis plāties ar savām gudrībām, no kurām konkrētajā situācijā nav nekādas jēgas. Es ta varu, bet vai ir jēga uz to tērēt laiku. Biedrītis jau atmeta ar roku un mēģina atkodēt auto magnetolu beztēmā... Epīt! Paskaties uz dzīvi reāli nevis no savu sapņu skatu punkta. MĻĒ!

----------


## Epis

> Vai vari paskaidrot pilnīgam iesācējam par to kā FUSES salikt  iekš AVR studio?


  vienkārši: paņem pamācību izlasi un saliec,  cita ceļa nav, nevar neviens iebāzt zinašanas cita galvā.



> Kas tas ir, ko tas nozīmē. Kadas var būt negarīvās sekas ja nepareizi  saliek. Ko jāspiež un kur jāraksta konkrētā projekta ietvaros. Jā  salodēt programmatoru ar pasīvām detaļām, lai jamais strādātu ar AVR  Studio? Tu vispār domā globāli? Vari paskatīeties uz problēmu no  iesācēja viedokļa?


 tas kurš to taisa tam arī jādomā par visām  lietām, jo vienīgais veids kā kautko var iemācītes ir darīt to pašam,  un ja izdara kāds cits ta viņš faktiski atņem cilvēkam iespēju kautko  iemācītes, tākā nekas nav jādara cita vietā, ja grib lai viņš kautko  iemācās.

----------


## JDat

Ģeniāli! Tā arī neko nepateici kas ir FUSES vienkāršiem vārdiem. Skauž mļin!

----------


## australia

Līdz AVR studijas fuse bitiem vēl kā līdz mēnesim. Nu tik pat tālu kā līdz valīdam programmatoram, ko atbalstīs studija.

----------

